# remmington stocks



## r_hammett86 (Mar 3, 2012)

For starters, i was in the firearms scopes thread and was poking around and figured i'd ask a question here since this is gunsmithing...

I have a sportsman 78 30-06. Im wanting to make a tatical long range shooter, most guys on the other side of the forum suggest that the 30-06 is a decent long range gun. If i can i'll start building this gun up getting into long range guns. Im looking for stocks barrels and such. will the rem 700 stuff fit with this gun or is it hit or miss or no? I can't find much for it or maybe im looking in the wrong places. any info would be great! thanks

Robbie


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, a Sportsman 78 is a "plain Jane" 700.

I can't recall whether it features a floor plate, or a blind magazine?

The hinged floorplate type will use long action BDL type stocks.

The blind magazine type that requires unloading through the top and a solid bottom on the stock will use long action ADL stocks.

Many prefer the bdl, but for utmost rigidity the solid adl would be preferred by many others for precision work.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks. it would need a ADL stock. the 78 is a top loader/unloader. thanks again.

what about barrels and such? pretty much the same?


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 3, 2012)

The difference between the ADL and BDL is the stock only.  You can convert your rifle over by putting it in the appropriate stock with the right bottom metal.  You could switch to a dropping floorplate (BDL) or detachable magazine.


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 3, 2012)

r_hammett86 said:


> what about barrels and such? pretty much the same?



Yep, the barrels are identical. The 78 is a model designation used by Remington for a "no frills" promotional line 700. The parts are the same. The 78 came with a hardwood stock and a matte finish. Any long action 700 parts should work fine.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Apr 6, 2012)

Check out Boyds Gunstocks

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/


----------



## Mattval (Apr 23, 2012)

Check out the stocks from WWW.accurateinnovations.com . I think my spelling is right. They manufacture laminated wood stocks. I have my eye on one in forest color for my 700.  They also have laminated stocks made out of bamboo.


----------

